# Ferries and Ash Clouds



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

If you are thinking of making a ferry booking, may be an Idea to get it booked. You know what happened last year!.

But don't Panic Buy!

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ash*

Panic over!

Apparently it was not an Ash Cloud.................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Someone opened up the doors of Manchester City's Trophy Cabinet! :lol:


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

What !!! do they actually have a throphy cabinet ,thought they sold that on ebay 34 years ago :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ebay*

Now come on, be realistic. eBay was not around then. Must have been the Evening News.


----------

